# Thinking about trying...



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi

I'm new here; I've had diabetes for about 8 months. Going for my first 'long term' glucose test next week but it's going to be too high because I've been travelling for 2 months and my sugar's just been like a yo-yo in India.

Anyway, while we were in India, my husband and I decided it's time we tried for a baby. I went along to have my implant taken out and just happened to mention that I was diabetic and that I knew that I wasn't supposed to start trying until I'd talked to my consultant, but that was ok because I have an appointment with her soon....

...Oooops. I was just expecting my consultant to say: Oh yes that's fine, keep your glucose down, have some folic acid tablets. I had no idea I need to have a certain sugar level before I'm supposed to start trying..... and I'm now completely devestated because that presumably means the nice 2010 baby I was planning on might be a 2011 baby, or a 2012 baby... and that's before we even start trying to conceive!

Have already been reading this site a bit so I've read some stories, but... well... any tips / advice / experiences?


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2009)

good evening and welcome to the site lizzie lovely to hear you have been browsing and are now posting, I and other half where trying for a baby but we stopped through our choice not because of anything we where told etc etc but because of other reasons , i know the main thing that worried me was the fact that the diabetes would make me have such a traumatic pregnancy r.e BGS etc etc and if i would cause any damage to my baby, i also felt i was not in the right frame of mind to look after myself nevermind a baby as well , so for now we are holding back on the idea, Id like to say i wish you all the sucsess in this journey and never give up always , I know its hard to deal with but sometimes things are put on hold for a reason after all you want to be in the best health possible for your baby, 
can i ask do you have any childern already? 

p.s if you have already been having a look around im sure the mums to be and who have had babies through diabetes will be able to give you advice,tips and guidance x


----------



## allisonb (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Lizzie, welcome to the fourm.  Am presuming you've got type 1?  What are your BS levels like during a 'normal' day?  Don't be too disheartened about what the consultant said.  I'm currently 27 weeks pregnant with baby number 4.  I've had two children prior to being diagnosed with diabetes and this will be my second with type 1.  It's hard work and keeping low blood sugars is difficult, and sometimes feels impossible, but it's worth it believe me.  Hopefully you've got a goot diabetes team who will be able to give you lots of advice and support and as long as your BS are ok and your hba1c is in range there's no reason for it to take forever.  At the end of the day it's your decision and your consultant can only give you advice.....keep your chin up.  There's a few of us on here who are pregnant at the moment so ask away if you've got any questions....

Allison x


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Lizzie

I am currenty ttc.  We started going to a pre-pregnancy clinic in my diabetic clinic about October last year, and got the go ahead to start trying in August - no joy yet.  The clinic gave me help to get my Hba1c down.  It was 8.7 when I started going and is now 7.4, not perfect but alot better.  I found the waiting to be given the go ahead very frustrating, as I am in my mid thirties so being told my sugars were not good enough, was not what I wanted to hear.  
If you get things on a more even keel now you are back from travelling it should not take too ong to get your levels down, and they may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your messages! - have been quiet for a day or two because I forgot my password but was happy to hear nice positive voices so quickly!

Yes, it's type one and baby number one. I don't have normal days anymore: this week is going to be the first time I've slept in the same bed for 5 nights in a row since July. At the moment, I'm probably going too far the other way because I haven't had a reading above 7 this week but have had numerous hypos and plenty of readings around 4...
Does anyone know are low readings more dangerous for pregnant women than non-pregnant women?

I guess I'm at the beginning of something bigger than I can probably imagine so it's good to have some people ahead of me in the journey ....

Congratulations Alison, good luck Rachelha and Steff, thanks for your honesty! - it's a decision I keep looking at....

Lizzie


----------



## Admin (Dec 16, 2009)

Probably bad advice - but I did no research into getting pregnant as a Type 1 and certainly did not see a doctor or consultant or keep an eye on having exceptionally good sugars - just decided to try and got on with it! I gave birth to Zac in June and he is a very handsome healthy little boy who will be exactly 6 months on Dec 25th with no problems after the standard initial low blood sugar after birth!

Sometimes I think you can get too freaked out if you read too much - and I do not see how high blood sugars can affect your baby before it is conceived. Certainly didn't affect mine - I have not researched this but rationale just says this - _BUT _it is good practice to get a handle on having relatively good blood sugars for when you _are_ pregnant! 
Saying that mine were briiliant throughout my pg and Zac was born producing too much insulin despite all my best efforts - mind you there were lots of babies in SCUBU with the same problem that had non-diabetic Moms. Sometimes I wonder if all babies are born with this which in years gone by we wouldn't have known about but do now as they do so many tests. Sorry! Rambling - and lill one stirring - The long and short of it - go forth and multiply!


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Lizzie,

I have to say I totally agree with admin my control pre pregnancy was above the recommended 6.5% since finding out I've managed to get my hba1c down to 6.3% my baby wasn't planned so my blood sugars pre pregnancy weren't that brilliant and so far I haven't had any problems because of this. So really as long as when you are pregnant you try hard to keep things under control then that's the most that you can do. Hope that helps a little. 

Good luck,
Emma x


----------

